
Tweeting Too Hard - arpitnext
http://tweetingtoohard.com/
======
char
The All Time Top Self-Important Tweets are both slightly disturbing and highly
entertaining. In many cases, it's really difficult to tell if some people are
just being ironic, though. There's a fine line.

